# Ovulation issues?!?



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

So I've started using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor this month. It's been showing "high" for about the past ten days.

Last month I think I ovulated on CD26 (of a 36 day cycle). Should I cover my bases just in case the CBFM doesn't show a peak? I was thinking about getting donations (known donor) on CD23 and CD26... maybe CD20 as well... 

Am I being obsessive about this? Will those days help at all?

Don't want to miss ovulation again this month!


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

I used the CB fertility monitor first time around (have just dug it out of the attic and dusted it off!). 


I have a vague recollection that it was a bit useless on the first cycle I monitored - don't think I got a 'peak' at all. So maybe supplement it with OPKs around the time you're expecting to ovulate?


Do you have to line up donations in advance? Not sure that CD 20 would be of much use, as I think the sperm can only live 3-5 days or so.


Best of luck whatever you decide!


----------

